# legio reaper



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

this is the loyalist thread, if you are in the chaos team do not post on here

M'khand, forgeworld of the Imperium, manufactering world of the Adeptus Mechanicus, vital world in Segmentum Pacificus, and most importantly a bastion of the Legio Destructor; now this world is under the assault of traitors. Vile heretics who turned their backs on their oaths to the Emperor and the Imperium, be they fresh converts or enemies for untold years. Forces of the Dark Mechanicus and cultist groups do battle with skitarii armies and imperial guard regiments, but the real battle for M'khand is not fought by these forces. It is instead fought on an entirely different battlefield with entirely different armies: titans.

Worse than just the forces of chaos are the titans who fight with them, warped monster versions of their Imperial counterparts; titans of the Flaming Skull legion. However, the great enemy is not the only one with such forces, for M'khand is a bastion of legio Destructor, with an entire detachment based on the world. Led by Grand Master Gideon Aster, the machines of Legio Destructor march out to stop their hated enemies of the Flaming Skull, especially those who lead the traitor engines.

loyalist titans are-
cruor falx, warlord (me)
cruentus unus, warlord (khorneflake)
immortalis,reaver (initiate)
incendia nex, reaver (discy)
incendia elyssium, warhound (deathbringer)
dues ex mechina, warhound (da red paintjob grot)
sebastion rex, reaver (zondarian)
mortifer unus, warhound (npc)
lupus, warhound (npc)
nex addo, reaver (npc)

when each player posts they will take part like in any other role play with one exeption- we will be playing as the princeps of you titans, as i will be the commander i will take command when needed and give orders although i will try and give you as much free will as possible when it comes to combat and moving about.

As battles rage across the planet, the fiercest of fighting is taking place at Impluvium, the largest forge. The traitor forces here are being led by a vanguard of ten engines from the Flaming Skulls under the command of the vile machine Vita Rapio. In response Gideon 
Aster and nine others have marched out to stop them. As the titans near the forge-city, each one can see the destruction already taking place.Anger rises at the confirmation of the enemy engines, though it seems that Gideon and his forces have not been detected yet, none are at anything better than extreme weapon range.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

princeps gideon aster stood on the bridge of the cruor falx as they approached the forge of impluvium, he looked at one of his moderati and said "order the engines to stop...get the main weapons online now", he looked at the forge in front of the titans, it was a series of ruins that every now and again a large ball of flames would erupt upwards as their chaos counterparts moved through it, he could see in the very distance a ongoing battle between a pair of titans and the defending imperial guard.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

"Titan Deus Ex Mechina Reporting for duty."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon looked at the smaller warhound, Deus Ex Mechina and said "raise the dues ex mechina and the lupus", a few minutes passed and the moderati shouted back "the comms open sir" he nodded his thanks and said "titans it is with great honour that i ask you to engage the first of the chaos scum and bring glory to the legio!".


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

"Thank you, sir!" The Deus Ex Mechina Slnked forward, followed by the Lupus.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Princeps amicus looked out over the world that he knew and loved 
flames crackled
and he saw forges burning
His eyes misted in rage however he remained calm 
tactically assessing every possibility
Quickly he called together his gunners 
and spoke over the vox
"Sir icendia elyssium reporting in"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

"go ahead incinidia" replied gideon as he watched his two warhounds trot off.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

"thats it" growled gideon as his force prepared to advance "contact the sebastion rex and order it to remain behind to provide fire support every one else form up!" he said to his moderati, he activated his comms and said "for the emperor lets show these dogs how the legio destrcutor does it!". slwoly each titan began to move foward, their weapons activating.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus began to move forward however he and his gunners continued to study the maps
He spoke through the vox again
Sir tactically I am suggesting a lure and using the warhounds to flank
taking the typical tactics of brutal destruction of chaos i suggest we attempt to lure them all in one place and catch them of guard
or lure them one by one
to destroy them regardless we need the full teams unified co operation
Iwould appreciate your tactical view sir


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Vatoc commanded that pre-battle systems check be ran and when hat was done his Reaver began to lumber forwards until it settled just in front of the Crour Falx in a defensive stance protecting his mentor. 'What do you command of me Gideon?'


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon smiled as vatoc's voice came over the comms and said "ahh my friend follow me" before commanding his titan forward.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Deux Ex Mechinus and Lupus In position Commander, We have the First of their titans in sight. Warlord Class.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon said over the comms "Deux Ex Mechinus and Lupus engage the warlord but not directly get it to follow you back here" he said and hopped his friends understood. he waited a few seconds before saying "belay that last order identify the warlord first!",


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Deus Ex Mechinus Fired the Plasma Blastgun as messor of styx, While Lupus Fired His at the same target. They then fleed towards their allies.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon looked down as his longerange auspex and sighted four heat signals, each no larger than a warhound, nearby mechinus and the lupus, he snarled and said "order the nex addo and the mortifer unus forward to provide fire support.....move us closer aswell and prepare to fire the mega cannon and get the turbo lasers up and running", he moved his titan forward a couple of thousand metres and prepared to destroy the messor of styx.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

The Sebastian Rex began moving forward with Crour Falx upon Vatoc's command and all weapon systems were enabled. Locking on to the heat signal of the Messor of Styx the Rex's missile armament was prepared for firing and then awaited the signal from Gideon to fire.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The incendia ellysium began to move in a long arc maintaining a safe distance from the messor of styx waiting for his response to the attack 
he surveyed the scene watching and waiting confident of his warhounds speed
"just a little further he thought"
he turned his team
"stand by" he muttered


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Princeps Dyscisonn waited for the signal to attack.
OOC: Sorry I'm late, been away from the computer.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon fingered a data plate and said calmly to his moderati "order all engines to prepare to bombard the forge.....order the warhounds to hurry up and get their asses out of that damned forsaken place" he waited a few seconds then one of his moderati turned and said "sir our warhounds will be caught in the blaast they will be destroyed should i still continue?" gideon thought it out for a few minutes and said "negative belay that order".


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC:// im going to be rather sporadic in posting, grades have been better

Tobius lept foreward, priming all weapons, and then realised he had nodden off. "ready for orders, sir"


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

OOC/-Dark Angel will be in control of the Sebastion Rex until Saturday evening, I will be away.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Deus Ex Mechinus Ran, trying desperately to outrun The Warlord. He Sharply turned a corner, And Ran as fast as possible.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The incendia elyssium saw the warlord emerge from his hiding and moved from his hiding place 
"Fire the plasma cannon" he ordered from the bridge
"Prepare to move out full speed" he cried to the rest of the crew
He felt the plasma cannon buck but did not stop to look
As the titan moved back towards the safety of his lines he cried out
"Rear shields on full" as the icendia elyssium moved quickly away into the darkness


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon snarled as more titans appeared and said "all titans fall back to the crour falx and prepare to bombard the forge" he looked at his assembled titans before looking at the forge, if he marched on the forge he would more than likely be destroyed, he had to keep his distance and he would survive.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

gideon bit down on his lip as his beloved cruor falx took sveral hits, he tasted blood in his mouth and realised he had bitten a chunck out of his lip, he shouted "target the messor of styx......order the sebastion rex and the incendia elyssium......i want everyone else to engage at their own will!" a few seconds past and one of his moderati shouted "sir we are ready to fire on your signal!" he smiled as he realised it was probaly too late "fire!".


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

update (forgot to put it in)
sorry about this but i forgot to put it in.

the entire chaos force (ten engines) has managed to get the better hold of us, the warhound, the lupus was heavily damaged and thus is out of action at the moment, my orders are in my above post.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

Tobius, having had taken careful aim, Shot the Messor of styx with his Turbo-Lazer's and then double Tapped him with the volcano Cannons. as the smoke cleared....


----------

